# Reptile Expos



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 16, 2013)

I went to my second north Texas reptile expo today. Plenty of Colombian tegus, but no Argentines. They had one adult red Argentine, but it was obviously pretty poorly taken care of, as it hardly had any of its toes remaining. They were still trying to sell it for $300. It's pretty sad that even a "breeder" would take such poor care of their animals. Not a very meaningful post, but it was just on my mind and seemed relevant.


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 16, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> I went to my second north Texas reptile expo today. Plenty of Colombian tegus, but no Argentines. They had one adult red Argentine, but it was obviously pretty poorly taken care of, as it hardly had any of its toes remaining. They were still trying to sell it for $300. It's pretty sad that even a "breeder" would take such poor care of their animals. Not a very meaningful post, but it was just on my mind and seemed relevant.



Ah you were at the Lonestar one in Arlington eh? I'm going there tomorrow to hopefully get some good deals on supplies mainly. Maybe if they have a leachie at a good price I'll take that little guy home too


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 16, 2013)

I am going to the manchester,nh expo the end of this month  I'm hoping to find a good-looking, reasonably priced hognose snake. I really want a jungle carpet python too but don't have a large enough setup right now. So....will have to wait on that one. Yes, one must be wary at expos I've learned. My sister-in-law got a ball python at one in n.carolina which ended up bearing horrible mites. And my bf obtained one at last october's expo in manchester who refuses to eat anything but live prey. Not 'very ' unusual for ball pythons who can be picky...but just saying, one must have caution and know what to look for


----------



## Dubya (Mar 16, 2013)

D, hognose snakes run wild here at the beaches.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 16, 2013)

They had some great looking hognoses! I am going back tomorrow. Besides seeing that poor gu it was pretty good, I saw the biggest bearded dragon i've ever seen, too.


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 16, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> They had some great looking hognoses! I am going back tomorrow. Besides seeing that poor gu it was pretty good, I saw the biggest bearded dragon i've ever seen, too.



What time are you going? We may just run into each other :O


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 16, 2013)

Probably early on haha. Keep an eye out for that red tegu, today it was near the back


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 16, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> Probably early on haha. Keep an eye out for that red tegu, today it was near the back



sounds tempting, but i don't think I'm experienced enough to take in a tegu that has been poorly taken care of :/
Hopefully someone will have a good looking leachie there


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 16, 2013)

What is a leachie?


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 16, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> What is a leachie?



The leachianus gecko! look them up, most beautiful animal in my opinion


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 17, 2013)

I went today, picked up a spider ball python


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dubya I don't want a n.y.beach hognose...bunch of snobs with their turned up noses. Haha. Jk.  I'm hoping to see something 'different '...I've been looking online at the different colors. But I don't want to pay 'too ' much. I'll have to see what I see. Maybe you and the wife can help me choose one


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 17, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> I went today, picked up a spider ball python



Nice! Yeah i went to check it out today got there a little late though. I saw the red tegu, she was so cute! I thought she was going to be in a lot worse condition from when you first described it to me but she wasn't too bad. Missing a couple fingers/ nails and she looked a little small for her age. I think they disturbed her hibernation to get her to the show though :/.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 18, 2013)

I will be going to the Manchester NH expo to with my wife and daughter can't wait to see what they will have. I just picked up a lechi at nerd the other day


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 18, 2013)

Are leachis calm lizards? Also, how is their care?


----------



## Grendel (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes they are calm. Care is very similar to crested geckos. 
Here is a picture of my baby Nu-Ana lechie. [attachment=6656]


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 18, 2013)

Very cool! how big do those guys get? Also, how is the temperament of your green tree pythons?


----------



## Raicardoso (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, what Grendel said. Easy care and calm lizards. Depending on what locale you get will depend on the size. The mainland leachies get bigger. I'd say they average out at about 13 inches with mainlands getting possibly a bit bigger.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds sweet. I've checked em out on a couple of websites... seem expensive!


----------



## Grendel (Mar 18, 2013)

They start at 350 or so. It's because a female lays only 2 eggs a year . So the supply stays lower then the demand.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 18, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Dubya I don't want a n.y.beach hognose...bunch of snobs with their turned up noses. Haha. Jk.  I'm hoping to see something 'different '...I've been looking online at the different colors. But I don't want to pay 'too ' much. I'll have to see what I see. Maybe you and the wife can help me choose one



D, you know more about snakes than me. If a snobby NY hognose snake ended up in my yard, though, would you want it?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 18, 2013)

I picked binx up for 450 because he is a juvenile the care is easy as said above very cool thow I would deff suggest one here is a video I made a few mins ago handling him you can here him whistle at me 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=7AXhH2t4q8w


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 18, 2013)

lol that is adorable


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: RE: Reptile Expos*



Dubya said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya I don't want a n.y.beach hognose...bunch of snobs with their turned up noses. Haha. Jk.  I'm hoping to see something 'different '...I've been looking online at the different colors. But I don't want to pay 'too ' much. I'll have to see what I see. Maybe you and the wife can help me choose one
> ...



Dubya are you being serious? I thought the hognose were very dry desert and really hot climate? Hmmm. Crazy. I want a BABY though. What is the likelihood of babies? ... hmmmmm


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanx he's awesome so glade I got him


----------



## MyHandsome (Mar 19, 2013)

I went to the long island expo this weekend and although I love them I have to say I think it's a bit strange that some vendors are selling $30 baby tegus and monitors to anyone who asks. Multiple times I saw young boys alone asking for a monitor, handing over money and receiving the animal... I just thought it's a bit strange that they don't ask you anything to see if you know how to care for them or anything.. Just my thoughts on them..


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah I totally agree. I knew what I was getting into when I got my Colombian at an expo, and I asked many questions as well, but I see what you mean... they had $20 hatchling Nile monitors.... lol.... so cute and little but im sure most people dont know they get massive!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 19, 2013)

I wonder the same thin the place I got my tegu did not give me the right info to take care her. Sayin I don't need a temp gadge for humidity when that is a major part of Gus shedding good thing I found this website lol


----------



## MyHandsome (Mar 19, 2013)

My friend got a Tortus from there and the guy said one thing for care because we asked, got home and looked up just to double check and he was completely wrong. He happened to be one of the guys selling the monitors and tegus.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 19, 2013)

yeah I don't think half of them know what they are talking about. Oh well, my tegu seems to be happy and he is chillin out nicely. Today he chilled on the bed with me after doing his business in the bathroom for about 30 mintues without freaking out. He'll sit still and let me scratch his head or belly. He's about 13 inches now, growing fast!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 19, 2013)

Almika is still in hibernation she's been sleeping forever lol can't wait for the summer I hate winter friken New England. Miss my tegu just hanging out with me havnt measured her but she is at Lear 3ft


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 19, 2013)

lol glad I don't have to deal with hibernation with my colombian. I will probably get an arg one day though, especially if this colombian thing doesn't work out, but so far so good!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yea good to hear everything is working out has he ever showed agrestion I herd they were known to be aggressive.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 19, 2013)

NEVER shown aggression


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Mar 19, 2013)

That's awesome good to hear almika never showed any aggression either just alil flighty when picking up out of the tank. But now she's a big gurl and just walks out of her enclosure.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 19, 2013)

yeah Antonis gets nervous sometimes when i first try to get him out of the tank, not always, but more often than not. today he did great, though!


----------



## Dubya (Mar 19, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > BatGirl1 said:
> ...


Yes. I am serious.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes i saw the link you sent me. Wow! They are eastern hognose. I think the ones I'll find at expo are western. A trained eye can tell the difference by the little cowboy hats ...


----------

